# Bedienstation an der Sicherheitstür



## Larry Laffer (18 November 2011)

Hallo,

bislang haben wir unsere Bedienstation an der Sicherheitstür mit einem Schaltkasten und "normalen" Möller-Tasten gelösst. Es geht hier um die Funktionen "Stop Ablauf - Zugang erlauben", "Quit Sicherheit" und "Re-Start der Anlage" und einen Not-Stop.

Nun wollen wir das etwas schlanker (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) ausführen.
Habt ihr mal Tipps, was man da so als fertiges Bauteil mit brauchbarer Lieferzeit einsetzen kann ?
Ich hatte schon mal mit Schmersal geliebäugelt, die haben so ein Ding fertig. Die Manko's da sind nur, dass in den Schaltern ständig die Leuchtdioden durchbrennen und die Lieferzeiten jenseits von 6 Wochen haben.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## da_kine (18 November 2011)

Wie währe es mit einem Möller 4-Fach Aufbaugehäuse M22-I4?

MfG

Markus


----------



## Sockenralf (18 November 2011)

Hallo,

von Siemens gibt´s sowas auch (ich glaube sogar nach Kundenwunsch konfiguriert)


MfG


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 November 2011)

da_kine schrieb:


> Wie währe es mit einem Möller 4-Fach Aufbaugehäuse M22-I4?



Hallo Markus,
ich hatte beim Erstellen des Thread den Namen gerade nicht parat - aber genau so machen wir es aktuell ...
Das Ziel wäre, hier wesentlich schmaler und ggf. auch kompakter zu werden.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 November 2011)

http://www.fortressinterlocks.com/index.php/102/was_ist_egard.html


Was ist hiermit ?


----------



## Tommi (18 November 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon mal mit Schmersal geliebäugelt, die haben so ein Ding fertig. Die Manko's da sind nur, dass in den Schaltern ständig die Leuchtdioden durchbrennen und die Lieferzeiten jenseits von 6 Wochen haben.



Hallo Ralf,

das mit Schmersal kann ich bestätigen. 

Dies hier sind ASI-Tasten für 45mm Alu-Profile.
http://www.ifm.com/ifmgb/web/dsfs!AC2018.html

Allerdings kein NOT-HALT und halt ASI...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (18 November 2011)

Hallo, könnte als Werbung aufgefasst werden!

Eventuell ist der PSENsgate was für Dich, die Logik zum öffnen und schließen ist im Gerär enthalten geht über zwei Tasten. Es gibt dann noch eine Varinate mit zwei weiteren Tasten mit
Potenzialfreien Kontakten. Immer dabei ein Not-Taster das ganze hat im Verrigelungsschalter und in der Zuhaltung PLe. Reihenschaltbar da OSSD ein und Ausgänge somit auch hierbei PLe.

Hier noch ein Link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AS5MTQggTmo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdvUM3QhV-I


----------



## Blockmove (18 November 2011)

Die Pilz PSEN sg1 verwenden wir auch. Funktionieren problemlos und sind mechanisch sehr stabil.
Schön wäre es allerdings wenn der Not-Halt auch noch einen Meldekontakt hätte.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (18 November 2011)

Hallo,
Meldekontakt kommt, wird überarbeitet.


----------



## Blockmove (19 November 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Meldekontakt kommt, wird überarbeitet.



Bis wann ist damit zu rechnen?
An der nächsten Anlage brauche ich 6 Türen und da wäre der zusätzliche Meldekontakt sehr nützlich.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (19 November 2011)

Hallo,
kann ich leider noch nicht sagen. 
Die information war ja nur sehr vertraulich und auf keine Fall öffentlich!


----------



## Marco77 (19 November 2011)

Hallo,

wir verwenden die MGB Serie von Euchner. Ist gleich alles in einem. Türschalter + Bedienelemente. Evtl. ist das ja was brauchbares.

http://www.euchner.de/Produkte/Sicherheit/Sicherheitssysteme/tabid/3201/language/de-DE/Default.aspx

(siehe Kapitel "Sicherheitssystem MGB (Komplettsets)")

Über Preis und Lieferzeit kann ich keine Info's beisteuern.

Gruß Marco


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 November 2011)

Das hier von Steute sieht auch ganz nett aus http://www.steute.com/index.php?id=6160&type=123&L=1
oder von wenn du bei Siemens bleiben möchtest, finde ich diese nicht schlecht http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/50710404


----------



## Blockmove (20 November 2011)

Marco77 schrieb:


> wir verwenden die MGB Serie von Euchner. Ist gleich alles in einem. Türschalter + Bedienelemente. Evtl. ist das ja was brauchbares.



Ist auch ein tolles Produkt. Hatten wir auch in der engeren Wahl.
Vortail von Pilz ist, dass es schmäler baut und dass die Betätigung durch einen Riegel (Zurückziehen und nicht Drücken) erfolgt.
Da unsere Schutztüren mechanisch nicht besonders präzise sind, ist das für uns die bessere Wahl.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tommi (29 November 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Da unsere Schutztüren mechanisch nicht besonders präzise sind...



Oh ja, das kenne ich...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## tymanis (1 Dezember 2011)

Marco77 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir verwenden die MGB Serie von Euchner. Ist gleich alles in einem. Türschalter + Bedienelemente. Evtl. ist das ja was brauchbares.
> 
> ...



Hatten letzte Woche in Nürnberg auf der Messe nochmal von allen Herstellern uns die Türschalter mit Bedienelementen angeschaut.

Euchner hatte ich auch schon im Einsatz, finde ich optisch am besten.

PILZ benötigt 2 Kabel! Euchner lößt alles in einem.


----------



## Blockmove (1 Dezember 2011)

tymanis schrieb:


> PILZ benötigt 2 Kabel! Euchner lößt alles in einem.



Wieso 2 Kabel bei Euchner? 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## tymanis (1 Dezember 2011)

Sorry deine Frage verwirrt mich 

Bei Euchner legst du nur ein Kabel auf.
PILZ bekommt ein Kabel für den Türschalter. Das bedienteil ist seperat und wird mit einem eigenen Kabel aufgelegt.


----------



## Blockmove (1 Dezember 2011)

tymanis schrieb:


> Sorry deine Frage verwirrt mich
> 
> Bei Euchner legst du nur ein Kabel auf.
> PILZ bekommt ein Kabel für den Türschalter. Das bedienteil ist seperat und wird mit einem eigenen Kabel aufgelegt.



Dann reden wir nicht von den gleichen Tursystemen. Wir nutzen PSENsgate sg1c. Und da ist auch alles in einem.

Gruß
dieter


----------



## rheumakay (1 Dezember 2011)

> ie Manko's da sind nur, dass in den Schaltern ständig die Leuchtdioden  durchbrennen und die Lieferzeiten jenseits von 6 Wochen haben.



Wieso gehen die LED ´s kaputt??Haben die auch von Moeller im Einsatz..da ist noch nieee eine kaputt gegangen? 230v oder 24V? und wieso 6Wochen Lieferzeit..ist doch Lageware


----------



## Safety (1 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
PSENsgate benötigt nur ein Kabel. Das Teil hat zwei Kabeleinführungen.


----------



## HPE (2 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

die MGB von Euchner sind zwar schön, aber wehe es geht mal ein Druckknopf oder eine LED kaputt. Dann muss der komplette Schalter gewechselt werden. Einzelne Elemente gibt es nicht ... und das kostet dann schon richtig Geld.

Gruss
HPE


----------

